# Need to recert, tips or pointers?



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

Just moved to the area, was certified in 1998 but did checkout dives in Grand Cayman and they never faxed the paperwork to the place I took the classes...needless to say I'm not certified now.



I live in Navarre, looking to get back into scuba (ideally from a kayak!) and try some spearfishing. Not exactly swimming in cash these days, but then who is. I have 0 gear.



Looking forward to hearing your suggestions about where to go and who to talk to.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

You may just need to do a referral from your original certifying organization and complete your open water dives here locally. My nephew just certified through Dive Pros and a referral from Louisianna came over for his open water check out dives even though he took his classroom back in August. Dive Pros does NAUI and PADI certs, so I hope they canhelp you out.

Call them between10 a.m. and 6 p.m. at 456-8845 seven days a week. - Ric


----------



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

I think the place I originally took the classes from is out of business. Not many dive shops in landlocked appalachia, heh. I don't remember anything anyway, so I should probably start fresh. I'll give them a call and let 'em know I was referred. Thanks!!



~C


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Call MBT Divers in PCola....Rich is the best but then again they ALL are:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT....455-7702

The members on hereSpearfisher, Caver, Evensplit, Florabama, Badboy69, are all instuctors from MBT. All great guys!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Come see us at Bay Breeze Dive Center anytime... We are next to the 3 mile Bridge in Gulf Breeze next to the Quality Inn...



We have some awesome specials on classes right now and our instructors do a great job too. 



934-8363



Give us a call or stop by anytime..



Take Care,



Carlos


----------

